# Newbie - Modified Cage Opinions



## TrendyK9 (Oct 31, 2014)

So, i finally finished modifying my cage. Since i already had coroplast, but not enough to made an actual pan with 10 inch sides, i just cut strips of it and secured it to the bottom portion of the cage sort of like a scatter guard.

I'm going to be ordering more of the spring clasps to secure the base a bit better (not that i think a hedgie could lift it lol) and offer more security for the top (it lifts right off on both sides so i have full access to the cage - right now i only have one clasp on each side). Does it look okay, though? (By okay i mean safe). There are some tiny gaps along one bottom edge since i can't cut coroplast straight to save my life, apparently.... but i don't think anything can get caught or cut. If it's not okay, what can i do at this point to MAKE it okay?

The liner is actually folded around another piece of coroplast and i have binder clips along the sides to secure it. None of the binder clips are actually IN the cage itself. I'm going out today or tomorrow morning to get a heat lamp and some PVC pipe for tunneling and some food/water bowls. I already have a little hut/house that my rats used to use (but don't any longer) and some fleece scraps for burrowing in. Any other toy suggestions?

I'm super excited. I'm not new to owning small animals, but this is my first "exotic". I finally got the go-ahead from my parents (AKA my landlords) so now i'm trying to get everything ready and doing my research.


__
https://flic.kr/p/15488617598


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

That looks really amazing! I love it.

Also, I saw on your flickr, your rats cage, I am assuming. That thing is a mansion, it's amazing too!

As for the gap, I can't imagine it being a problem. I suck at cutting coroplast too and have one or two areas that aren't fitted exactly to the sides and I have yet to have any problems.


----------



## TrendyK9 (Oct 31, 2014)

Awesome - it took me an hour to put the thing together. And yeah, my rats' cage is a mansion. There's only three in there so they have a ton of space. I've always liked giving my pets bigger habitats than strictly "necessary". Hence why i converted the play pen instead of going with a tiny plastic and bar cage!

What sort of water bowls do you recommend? I'm trying to find a heavy enough one but i don't know what is tip-able and what isn't, what's too deep, etc. I did find a plastic wide base dual feeder/waterer at Petco that has a glass inset for easy cleaning.... but it has a little gap on either side (i guess so we humans can pick it up easier) and i imagine a Hedgie might get a nose under there and shove/tip?

http://www.petco.com/product/122824/Bowlmates-by-Petco-X-Small-Double-Round-Base.aspx


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

http://www.petco.com/product/120236/Petco-Ceramic-Dish-for-Small-Animals.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

This is what I use. One for water, one for food. They need straight sides and to be pretty heavy. Also make sure to get the bigger ones, not the tiny ones.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Desiree's already covered everything, it looks like. I just wanted to say welcome to the forum, you look like you're going to be an awesome hedgie owner.  I love your rats' cage too! I'm hoping to get a couple ratties as well once I move out, and will be giving them a huge cage too. I agree with you, bigger cages are definitely better.


----------



## TrendyK9 (Oct 31, 2014)

I found two cat bowls that i liked better than the small animal ones. They're sort of shallow, but a bit wider than the small animal bowls i think, and i plan on checking food/water twice a day so i think it'll be fine. One is solid blue, the other blue with white dots.

How does the set up look?


__
https://flic.kr/p/15063144263

I have one of the carolina storm wheels ordered to replace the one in there now, and a pigloo to replace the red hut. There are fleece scraps and strips of my shirt in both the hut and the PVC tube. The hedgehog food is what he came with, but i will be transitioning him over to cat food.

Yes, that's him in the opening of the hut. He was a hissy boy when i got him out of his carrier but he chilled in my lap for a second and then when i put him in the pile of scraps he actually came out to poke around before hiding again.

I held him without a towel and yikes, pokey! But i'll get used to it and eventually he'll be comfortable enough with me that i'll only be feeling the belly fuzz!


----------

